

Facebook management team forcing its employees to use android phones - jhony_d
http://www.pcgerms.com/facebook-management-team-forcing-its-employees-to-use-android-phones/

======
lttlrck
This blog adds nothing to the discussion, it just asks questions answered in
the original article on Business Insider.

Waste of time.

------
Jerry619
It shows that someone cares for android users!

